

Bittorrent Sync: A Look Into How Keys (Formerly Known as Secrets) Work - rwbt
http://blog.bittorrent.com/2014/07/03/sync-dev-a-look-into-how-keys-formerly-known-as-secrets-work/

======
baldfat
Bittorrent Sync has taken over for Dropbox for me.

1) Great speed on local network. It is blazing speed. 2) I can have everything
on my server and I don't change anything on my server's file system. I just
choose which folder I want for my mobile devices. 3) Mobile devices get to
pick and choose which files are in sync. 4) It has been very consistent and
stable for me. 5) . files on Linux work so well I no longer use git to handle
them.

WISH LIST: Version Control for my programming files

